# B.M.O.Q. Assessment



## No Soup For  You (14 Feb 2010)

I looking into the Air Force, both reserves and full-time and as I was reading a few things stood out to me. 





> During the eight-week Initial *Assessment * Phase (IAP), the member is *assessed* as an officer *candidate*.
> from http://www.airforce.forces.ca/ar-ra/page-eng.asp?id=763



While I can understand that everyone would be a candidate since there are no guarentees, I see that and I think that if your leadership is not judged to be at a level deemed suitable or the assessors do not see enough potential then you may removed given that it is an assessment which entails passing and failing. Am I right in this understanding or is this assessment more of what kind of leadership positions you will be put in i.e. smaller more independant groups or something similar rather than large groups with a more centralized  command structure?


I saw similar wording for the full-time careers too.


----------



## ballz (14 Feb 2010)

IAP is basically the 13 week BMQ for recruits compressed into 8 weeks (for example, we did our first aid stuff on a Saturday and Sunday, where the recruits had a "first aid week" where it was 5 days and that was all they did).

You won't in any circumstances be hauled off for no apparent reason, be told "look your leadership qualities aren't strong enough to continue" nor at the end of the IAP will they start giving out passes/fails for IAP.

You will, along the way, do some activities that are meant to show the instructors your "raw" leadership potential (how good of a leader you are without being taught how to be a leader). They will look for things like command presence, delegating tasks, etc. They will try and correct you along the way and say "this is what we will be teaching you," but for the most part you aren't "assessed" on paper.

For the last 6 weeks (of BMOQ... so the portion that is NOT the IAP module), this is where they start to teach you leadership stuff and this is where you begin to be assessed and expected to step up. The last week is a week in the field where you are given your orders and you must lead a section through the mission. You get 3 tries. Fail and it's "welcome to the PRB" and most likely back to week 9 to start the 2nd module of BMOQ over again.


----------

